# Night sweats!



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm currently 8dp3dt and testing on Fri 17th. I woke up twice last night with the most horrendous night sweat.  
I always get this a couple of days before AF  arrives and is a sure sign.  This happened on my last cycle too.
I just wondered if anyone went on to have a BFP even if they are prone to night sweats before AF anyway?? Tested negative this morn too!

Thankyou!!

Molly xx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Molly,

I had night sweats for the past 10days on and off,including last night...found myself hanging legs out of bed to try and cool down!!

I got a bfp 10 days after 3dt (not saying its good to test early,i was just in soo much pain i thought i had to try and find an answer).

Really hope they mean good things for you too   

Is that your woofy in your profile pic?

Kat x


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Kat

Thanks for replying

Do you get night sweats before AF anyway? Sure its about to arrive!

Congrats on your BFP!

Yeah my dog Kayla....my baby!!!

Molly x


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Im getting night sweats too hun. I dont normally get them before af so im hoping its a good sign lol

Not long now hun

xx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Beckyboo!

I always get them a few days before AF and got night sweats exactly the same point last cycle! Testing negative this afternoon too! 

When is your test date?

Molly x


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Molly,

I normally get them once A/F has arrived,for a couple of nights,but obv not for this long! I went to my clinic last friday saying A/F was going to arrive...i know my body blah blah blah...but still nope,hoping i stay with a nice bfp for another 8months!!

Beautiful dog, we have a weima at home too,Charlie, he is our 4th weim, just   them...though musnt forget my lil choccy lab Sonny, hed be most put out if he thought i was just bigging up the weims!  

Please keep positive  

Kat x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I had a couple of bad night sweats on my last IVF cycle and went on to get a BFP! A friend of mine was cycling around the same time too and also had night sweats, even a moderator on here commented on what a good sign night sweats are!

So whether you usually have them or not, try and see them as a positive sign girlies!


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought the negative test was getting me down but its the fact that this happened last time. The egg quality etc was all better this time too. You know when you just know so difficult to remain positive!! I hate to be such a pessimist!

Kat - she is my first weim, only 7 months old and what a handful! Im used to lazy greyhounds!! Adorable tho!!!

Fingers crossed its a good sign.......should never have started testing!!!!! Aaarrgghhh!!!

Hope your all ok!! 

Molly xx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Molly,
Yes they are adorable, she is absolutley beautiful!

Iv got my fingers crossed its a positive symptom for you  

Best wishes,
Kat x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Molly - i am 9dp5dt and also getting night sweats - have had them for the last week or so i think (hence why i am on-line at this time of the morning!! hahaha)  I think the progesterone can also cause night sweats - good luck with your cycle huni - hoping its a a big BFP for you xxxx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi jk1!

Its nice to hear I'm not the only one and there are positive reasons for them! No sign of AF .....yet!! Please stay away!! 

Your test must be soon?!

Molly xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi molly - yes my OTD is on sunday - not long for you now - how are you feeling? xx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Getting extremely nervous! On constant knicker watch..... its driving me up the wall!!!

How about yourself?

xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha - i'm about the same - i have no symptoms other than normal AF symptoms - not that i am symptom spotting of course!! hahaha xxx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you been tempted to test at all??!!  I swore I wasn't going to but caved in a couple of days ago.... negative of course! Praying its too early still!! xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh huni - i hope its good news for you - I never test early - I just prefer not to know!! xxxx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

You must have a lot of self control!!! I have none!!! 

Lots of luck for Sunday! xxxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

good luck for friday for you huni - really really hope its BFP for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thankyou!!! I'll let you know......  you get your BFP too! Seems to have been a successful month so far going by some of the threads! xxxx


----------



## fran1975 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi ladies

hope you dont mind me jumping in. I have 2 day 5 blasties on board and OTD is tomorrow 17th feb. I have had horrendous night sweats since sunday night. I normally get maybe two night sweats when im on af but never before.  i wake up with hair that would definatley scare any sane person because of it and wet through. I am on the progesterone gel. maybe that is the cause im not sure. it seems strange that these started four days after i started to take it.
i have been on knicker watch since about Tuesday. i am too scared to test. 
x
positive energy and luck to all.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi fran, good luck for tomorrow, I wish you all the luck huni, your night sweats sound like mine, I have to get up and shower as I can't stand it! Hahaha, I think mine is the progesterone as I always have them when I'm on it although they don't start straight away, I think it takes a little time to get into my system, really hope tomorrow is good news for you and for molly x x x


----------



## fran1975 (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks Jk1. i am glad someone is having the same symptom as me.  
You test on Sunday? good luck. I really hope your dream comes true.
Good luck to Molly too for tomorrow. I am slowly going crazy today.
x


----------



## molly79 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well as I suspected.... AF arrived this morning. It gets more emotionally painful every time. 

I called my clinic and told them I would not be attending my appointment tomo for the blood test which is a 180 mile round trip! She said to me I have to for their records!!!!!! Can you believe it!! Anyway, eventually got it across that I will NOT be there and compromised on a GP'S blood test!
Oh and I'll have my follow up and counselling!! No doubt by a 20 something singleton with no kids! So I'll pass on that one too!!!  

Bucket loads of luck ladies....I dont want to see anymore BFN'S!!

Love Molly xxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Molly - sending you big massive hugs huni - i wouldn't want to go have the bloods either huni xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsw32 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sending you lots of hugs Molly   

Kat x


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

So sorry molly    

xxx


----------

